# Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 25 Ye



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2011)

*Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 25 Years ab 3,99 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 25 Years ab 3,99 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 25 Years ab 3,99 [Anzeige]


----------



## Bennz (12. Dezember 2011)

*Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Fritzbox 7390 159,00*

eine 7390 für 160€ gekauft und gleich die alte 7240 für 60€ verkauft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 2*

Das nenne ich mal einen fetten Netto-Deal.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 2*

Hab mir auch die 7390 auf Empfehlung von Daniel gegönnt.  
Mal sehen was das Teil drauf hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 2*

Anno 2070 für 35€ ist für jeden Vorbesteller ein Schlag ins Gesicht... ganz großes Kino!!!


----------



## mdenigma (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Adventskalender bei Amazon: Nur heute - Anno 2070 für 34,97 - Der letzte Tempelritter ab 6,97 - Fritzbox 7390 159,00 - HSV Kalender 5,60 - Sting 2*

Rage 17 Euro. Ein echter Witz. Ich würds ja auch gern spielen, aber es ist leider unspielbar Verbuggt und komme nicht weiter als die Jeep-Fahrt am anfang. Echt ne Meisterleistung dieses Spiel!


----------

